

UN ENVOY: Ebola Cases Doubling Every 3-4 Weeks - grej
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/UN_EBOLA_UN

======
simonblack
I've been watching the numbers ever since the first reports started coming
out. The doubling time has been remarkably constant at about 3 weeks (about
the same as the maximum incubation period). In other words, there has been
little to no effect on the doubling time by all those policies and procedures
we have used to combat Ebola so far.

